# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  Lactose free diet

## L

Anyone on a lactose free diet. I've recently been told to cut it from my diet to help with my digestive difficulties. It seems hard. I don't use a lot of milk, I don't eat yogurt or cheese for the most part but I love ice cream and chocolate. I love my routine of 2 chocolate cookies with a cup of tea in the evening. It's probably built up in my head and I haven't really bought any replacements yet. Anyone got any tips?

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Hi L :Wave: 

There are many Lactose Intolerance Digestive Supplements out there, maybe something for you to look into. And also, there are many recipes online for lactose and gluten free cookies, if you have trouble finding them in your area. There is also lactose free ice cream. Good luck to you  ::):

----------


## Otherside

I've cut down on lactose because it helps with my IBS symptoms. 

Lacto-Free Milk pretty much tastes the same as normal milk, which is pretty good. Almond milk is pretty nice as well. There is also, as UndercoverAngel said, lactose free versions of Ice Creams and dairy free versions, although I've never tried them so I can't tell you what they're like.

It might be that you're able to tolerate a small amount of lactose. I can handle products with lactose in (I could probably manage one of the cookies) without having symptioms. The problem is when I have in a larger amount.

----------


## L

Hey, thanks guys - I think I am going to give the supplements a go for unavoidable things and start to make little changes. I found cookies that were free of everything including happiness, I found another really good treat but it is expensive - that might help me cut down.

----------


## UndercoverAngel

You are welcome. I hope you can find a happy medium ::):

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Hey, thanks guys - I think I am going to give the supplements a go for unavoidable things and start to make little changes. I found cookies that were free of everything including happiness, I found another really good treat but it is expensive - that might help me cut down.



They sell powered dairy-free milk, as well as boxed. Flax milk is pretty cheap, as well as oat milk. For cooking, almond or soy would be the "go to". There is also very easy online recipes to make lactose free cheeses. It can be more expensive if you buy them in an organic store, however, if you prepare a lot of your own meals, it can be pretty cheap (and yummy).

----------


## UndercoverAngel

H L. Wondering if you tried the supplements and if they are working for you? ::):

----------


## L

Hey, I have tried the supplements. I have also switched to Almond milk, which is amazing. Over all I am avoiding my normal tea and drinking more herbal teas. I don't notice a big difference, I feel my body is having difficulty breaking down fats (tmi, my stool floats) and I am not sure of what I need to do to be honest. I have been taking digestive enzymes which are helping so much with my constipation and bloating. Thank you for asking.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Hey, I have tried the supplements. I have also switched to Almond milk, which is amazing. Over all I am avoiding my normal tea and drinking more herbal teas. I don't notice a big difference, I feel my body is having difficulty breaking down fats (tmi, my stool floats) and I am not sure of what I need to do to be honest. I have been taking digestive enzymes which are helping so much with my constipation and bloating. Thank you for asking.



Almond milk is lovely! Coconut milk, is also good for cooking. Maybe, if this is new, you have a stomach bug or infection-type-thing. Have you tried pro biotic drinks?

----------


## Lunaire

I've been dairy-free for a few years now and fortunately I've gotten to the point where I don't really miss it at all.  ::): 

If you are accustomed to cooking with dairy I would suggest trying to use either coconut milk or cashew milk instead. They are both high in fats which make them a great and tasty substitute!

----------

